# Another What do you do in the Military Thread.....



## Nonskimmer (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Huss, you're a veteran of Afghanistan aren't you? You know, one of the boys in green running around in the desert? Which battalion were you in again?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh crap,Les coolit, Sh*t, You should wait till I reply before you go off like that, I said shut up in a joking manner but did not make it clear and for that I apologise to the post. 

And to every1 my punctuation and spelling errors have a tendancy to make my comments sound rude,disrespectful, insulting and so on when that was not my intention.

and Les dont even try to itimidate me with threats like "Ill shove those words up your ass". I was out of Highschool in 87 and so I can assure you I am not a poser. 


And NS I was with the PPCLI in Afganistan, I might go there again, because I am not going to endure another 6 months at A.L.E.R.T


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 12, 2005)

Right, the PPCLI. 3rd Battalion then. You must have been in the first roto then, huh?

What do the Loyal Eddies do at Alert? Since when do they send militia types up there? What, are you training with the Rangers or something?
Say, there's a thread in the NAAFI PX forum for military members past or present to post pics of themselves in uniform. Got any to share?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 12, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Right, the PPCLI. 3rd Battalion then. You must have been in the first roto then, huh?
> 
> What do the Loyal Eddies do at Alert? Since when do they send militia types up there? What, are you training with the Rangers or something?
> Say, there's a thread in the NAAFI PX forum for military members past or present to post pics of themselves in uniform. Got any to share?



First Off its army reserves not militia, Trudeu did out with most of our militia years ago, Reserves can easily volunteer their services and usually will be integrated with regs, In my case I like the overseas pay so I would prefer to go to Afghanistan where civilazation still is, and about photos of myself sorry I still use film, 

But if you dont beleive what I say then ask me anything about the army that no civilian would know.


and again to everybody I apologize for the misunderstanding, and thank you to the veterans.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 12, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> First Off its army reserves not militia, Trudeu did out with most of our militia years ago,


Ah. Shows what I know. Most of the boys around here still use the handle "militia" when describing themselves. Must be just a tradition thing with some of the local Reserve regiments.



102first_hussars said:


> But if you dont beleive what I say then ask me anything about the army that no civilian would know.


What, am I asking too many friggin' questions or something?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 12, 2005)

No, it just seems that you are insinuating something.
You are welcome to ask me anything about my job, just be carefull I have a sixth sense for catching codescending attitude.

anyway I see what you meen about "Militia" we just dont call it that because there is Militia in Edmonton, so we stick to terms like 
Aux's or Weekenders; stuff like that.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 12, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> No, it just seems that you are insinuating something.
> You are welcome to ask me anything about my job, just be carefull I have a sixth sense for catching codescending attitude.


Oh? I thought I was being fairly direct. Well alright then, I'll keep my questions more direct from now on. I don't know how much more direct I can make them though. 

Ok, here's one. What made you want to leave the reg force and join the reserves? Honest enough question for ya?



102first_hussars said:


> anyway I see what you meen about "Militia" we just dont call it that because there is Militia in Edmonton


And what does that mean? You lost me there.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 13, 2005)

I left the JTF because I cant handle the physical aspect anymore Im too old. and I just want to be lazy and sit around the house posting on this site 5 days a week

What I meant is that there is still a militia group in Alberta, and Im not in the Militia Im in the reserves, so we just nickname the reserves the Aux's or the weekenders, and we just call the militia the dumbasses who dont know the difference between a rifle and a gun.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Whats the difference between a rifle and a gun?

Just kidding.....


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 13, 2005)

okay what to they call the flights to alert and alert is to far north for any other human like rangers i think
fly alert airlines we only fly south


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

What the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Must be the booze talking....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

LOL


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 13, 2005)

I speak drunk fluently.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 13, 2005)

Right, so the local regiments _are_ militia then. I didn't think I was losing my mind. 
I checked with a buddy earlier today, and he verified it. There are three of them in Nova Scotia:

- The Nova Scotia Highlanders
- The Princess Louise Fusiliers
- The West Nova Scotia Regiment

You're right about one thing. Those fellas couldn't find their asses with a map.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 13, 2005)

Nova Scotia Highlanders say Isnt there a Cadet Regiment affiliated with them


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 13, 2005)

Quite possibly. I wouldn't know off-hand. I was in the Air Cadets as a kid. That's why I joined the Navy.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 13, 2005)

So you went from a Pigeon, to a Perrot shouldered Pirate.

Hmmm I think Id rather shovel driveways in Toronto.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2005)

I think I would rather have served in the Navy like NS than make up BS.

Atleast I can talk shit because I am still serving.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2005)

Dude it was an inside joke between me and NS, 

years back there was a huge snowstorm in Toronto, the army was called in to shovel it away.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2005)

Ahhhh


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2005)

That's right. Just like the Navy and the local militia helped out with the Hurricane Juan cleanup, and all three services helped out after those big ice storms in Québec and Ontario back in '98. It's all a part of the job and it's good to help when you can, but it just seems like it's becoming all we do these days. Disaster relief and not much else.

Mind you, snow filled sidewalks and driveways in Toronto isn't exactly what I'd call disaster relief. 
What a joke. That mayor deserved to be shot and pissed on for even making the request, in my opinion. Doesn't Toronto have it's own utilities department for that sort of thing? Or even the Ontario Department of Transportation.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2005)

No kidding, I dont recall any military aid when Edmonton had that huge ass tornado in '87, it killed like 28 people and left like a 3rd of the city in ruins, luckily I was getting Ryed and Dried in a Saskatchewan canola feild with my Cousins.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

> I was getting Ryed and Dried in a Saskatchewan canola feild with my Cousins.


I always knew u were just a bunch of inbreeders up there... Now we have proof!!!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2005)

comin from a Mississipi Cotton Chopper, No the saying refers to Drinking Rye in the Sun.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

Incase u missed the Location: under my name, Im from Long Island New York, and between fellow Strong Islander FBJ and myself, we could stomp a carload of u Princess Patricia Pussies in one night......


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2005)

Well my address is 18034 96 avenue Edmonton Alberta Canada, so you can hop on a plane over here and we can shove those big words up your hog flag toting ass. Except for FBJ hes actually a nice guy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

The only reason I'd come to Edmonton would be to take a huge, steaming shit...


> Except for FBJ hes actually a nice guy.


And how would u know??? U've been here a month...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2005)

And this is the guy who accused me of being a highschool student, man F*ck You, you want to insult me and where I come from? come right here in Edmonton and I f*cking dare you to take a shit, canadians arent the polite welcoming people like everybody thinks, you piss us off, well cut your f*cking head off, You got this ego the size of Jupiter but a brain the size of your dick, I dont know if you think this is some sort of joke, you are so lucky youre in Mississipi and Im in Alberta man because youd be shitting in a bag for the rest of your life.

We Are Officially done this feud!!!!!! Now F*ck Off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maestro (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay, may be my understanding of English is bad or may be I "missed an episode", but I really don't see why Hussars is getting so mad. From what I read, it looked more to sarcasm or some bad jokes than real insults comming from Les...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2005)

Yep, Maestro. The funny thing is that Les has barely even cracked open that can.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 15, 2005)

No its not sarcasm if you follow the back and forth bickering him and I have done for the last three days.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> And this is the guy who accused me of being a highschool student, man F*ck You, you want to insult me and where I come from? come right here in Edmonton and I f*cking dare you to take a sh*t, canadians arent the polite welcoming people like everybody thinks, you piss us off, well cut your f*cking head off, You got this ego the size of Jupiter but a brain the size of your dick, I dont know if you think this is some sort of joke, you are so lucky youre in Mississipi and Im in Alberta man because youd be sh*tting in a bag for the rest of your life.
> 
> We Are Officially done this feud!!!!!! Now F*ck Off!!!!!!!!!!



Someone is starting to snap.......


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2005)

...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm taking cover!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm not, I want a good view.


----------



## trackend (Nov 15, 2005)

I think your keyboards starting to smoke 102.
Im with you D I want a ring side seat Ive got me pop corn ready 
I've got 50 quid on a knockout 5 seconds into the first round.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 15, 2005)

> you are so lucky youre in Mississipi and Im in Alberta man because youd be sh*tting in a bag for the rest of your life.


Dude, Im a former SEAL... I dont think ur pussy ass could handle a single thing I threw at u... Ive stomped many pussies in my time, and u'd just be another POS who got his ass handed to him....


> canadians arent the polite welcoming people like everybody thinks, you piss us off, well cut your f*cking head off


U must be entirely retarded.... "Oh, come up here and we'll kill you"... Grow the fuck up... Ur supposedly over 35... Act like it, not ur shoe size... If all u got is grade school insults, u better find a new place to post Jack.... Ur stay here is going to be quite unwelcome...

As for the brains department, I dont think they let retards and morons like urself join the most elite military organization in the world like myself.... I scored a 96 on the ASVAB pal.... I earned and deserved my position in ST2 and bled for my country on several occassions... 

U dont even have the right to wipe my ass with ur birth certificate, let alone try and insult my intelligence.... Ur a joke, and Im the Minister of Whoopass.... U think ur the first piece of shit that I chased off this board??? Do u think there might be a reason why my fellow Admins have nicknamed me "the Minister"??

There is... I stop troublemakers and lying turds like urself from thinking they have a home here... Its not bickering... Im sincerely ed by idiots like urself that are so insecure about themselves that they make up stories to impress people.... JTF my ass... 

I know, and have known, MANY Special Ops people, and for u to insult all these fine operators with ur bullshit is inexcusable, and I will pound u into the ground, and any other poser that decides to get near me, and start spewing shit the way u have...

You are just like the turd I flushed down the toilet this morning...


----------



## trackend (Nov 15, 2005)

I was wrong.
2.3 seconds without breaking into a sweat. 
Shit I didnt even get time to get comfortable in me seat.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 15, 2005)

I keep thinking of that fight music from the original Star Trek series. You know, that one you can't get out of your head once you've heard it? 

DUH-DUH-DUUUUH-DUUUUH-DUUUUH-DUUUUH-DUUUH-DUH-DUH-DUH-DUUUHH...


----------



## trackend (Nov 16, 2005)

Dont you mean
DUH-DUH-DUH-DUH-DUUUUUUUUUH DUH-DUH-DUH-DUH-DUUUUUUUUUH
Skim?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 16, 2005)

Frogman,UDT whatever it doesnt matter to me you can still bleed, thats good enough for me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh boy here we go. You just dont learn do you hussars. You need to calm down, start posting seriously like in the aviation threads, and maybe people might lay off......

Until then I am selling the tickets for your ass whooping!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm still taking cover!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2005)

Get your ticket first....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2005)

yep


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Im selling genuine whup-ass as famously used by lesofprimus, 50% off for the first 2 ticket holders...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Ticket please...


----------



## Maestro (Nov 16, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> Frogman...



So now it's my fault ? 

Seriously, I think it's time to calm down. Got it, Hussars ?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 16, 2005)

Les My Man.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2005)

> Frogman,UDT whatever it doesnt matter to me you can still bleed, thats good enough for me.


LMFAO.... No, not whatever... It shows ur ignorance and proves that u dont have the foggiest idea about Spec War.... Ask anyone here who served in uniform, and they will recognize what being a SEAL means... It certainly doesnt come under the heading "Whatever"...

You dont actually think u'd get close enough to me to cause physical harm do u??? HA! Theres been more than a few that tried meatball, and they were alot bigger and badder than u'll ever live to be... 

Note for the future, when u threaten someone on the internet, it usually means u cant back shit up, and ur just some pussy that wishes he was a big man.... Incase u havent noticed, everyone here is making fun of u... There is a reason... Open u fucking eyes and u'll notice... U act like some turd infantryman who counted messkits for a living, wishing he could be a war hero, and then lies about his life to make other people impressed...

U act like a loser, so why are u surprised when people call u on it???


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 16, 2005)

I totally recognize what being a SEAL means, I have all the respect in the world for them except for USN seals who are assholes., youve called me on this BS I have called back were not getting anywhere, and to be quite frank, nobody besides you have made fun of me, people have gotten pissed with me or disagreed with me but no insults, which goes to show how immature you are.
And If you dont beleive me about being in the army, well do you see any expression on my face that shows that I care? thats what I thought, youre hung on the subject like a 4 year old holding on to his dick, when everybody else has moved on. All you are is a f*cking Zero, A F*cking Zero whos got nothing good going in his life so he feels the need to shovel shit in the faces he cant even see. 
Oh I gave you my address so I can sure as hell back my shit up.

So enclosing prick, I hope you can salvage whatever bit of maturity you have lost and just drop this feud.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2005)

If it has not effected you, then why don't YOU just drop it. 

I know many US Navy SEALs and they are not assholes pal. Let me tell you something dickhead. A team of Navy SEALs saved a group of us in Central America about 20 years ago. We had 2 men down, low on ammo and I was saving a bullet aside in case I needed it for myself. Out of nowhere a team of SEALs came and kicked some serious ass. 

I hear one more derogatory comment about SEALs out of your filthy sewer of mouth and I will personally ban your sorry ass. And because you have been such an unreasonable and arrogant prick, have a yellow card, courtesy of yours truly. 

Now, back the hell off and calm down.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2005)

> when everybody else has moved on.


As far as I can tell, NO ONE has moved on past the fact that ur a dipshit and a poser... Why dont u find a new place u post ur drivel...


> nobody besides you have made fun of me


Yea right, and the Popes Jewish... Too bad u cant see inside the Admins Forum.... Theres a whole bunch of slams and jokes about u... U are OUR poster child... Almost as amusing as RG_Lunatic...


> All you are is a f*cking Zero


Like u would know... U dont know shit about me... Unless ur a freaking Swamii, once again ur proving that ur full of shit...


> A F*cking Zero whos got nothing good going in his life


Ummm, yea.... I have a healthy 18 year old son who is getting straight A's in college, the stocks I've invested in are making me rich, my new R/C plane just came in, my insurance check is in the mail, my pain in the ass dog is dying, Im currently reading the JG 300 Volume I...

Ummm, what else??? Oh yea, Im tormenting the shit outta some pinko fag from Edmonton....


> and just drop this feud.


It aint a feud pal... I think ur a lying piece of shit that makes things up for the entertainment of others.... Youre shallow and lame.... No one here enjoys ur presence or ur attitude.... Maybe we should make a Poll thread about u....

And BTW, I have lost several of my teammates protecting ur fucking rights and freedom, and by all accounts, they were true blooded assholes like myself, so if u ever decide to insult my bretheren again, I will personally ban ur ass.......


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 16, 2005)

My rights and freedoms?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2005)

You have a beef with Les, fine. Calling all US Navy SEALs assholes was wrong and uncalled for. Stop, NOW!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2005)

> My rights and freedoms?


Lemme just say this, many of the things I did were not only for MY country... If ur too stupid to figure out the rest, so be it...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok just to make this clear, what I said what that I recognize was it means to be a USN SEAL, and I have all the respect in the world for them, except for the ones that are assholes, but I thought it was obvious that I meant Les and only Les. Oh and about the playstation, this is the age of computer technology, Im alowed to like it, and besides those weapon simulators we all use are just one big computer game.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 17, 2005)

> Oh and about the playstation, this is the age of computer technology


Dude, my kid put his in a box and in the attic when he was 17.... Come on.... Whatever, Im just breaking ur balls cause I can....


----------



## trackend (Nov 17, 2005)

Its a shame this thread has drifted away from its Original aim ( to let others know what soldiers sailors airmen are doing) I was genuinely interested and I think it was a good Idea as we have a lot of young people on here who may be contemplating entering military service. 
Getting the unvarnished views of ex or currently serving guys is much better than from a recruiting mag or pamphlet.
Slagging off serving or ex M personnel or come to that anyone is bound to end up with arguments. I think you started off on the wrong foot 102. Les is direct in his comments but that's him. I don't always agree with them but I would not start running down his personnel or military life.
I believe you should have got your feet under the table before you started making comments, A month gives you no time to get an inkling of the guys personalities on this site even then the reality may be different . After a couple of years I feel I know them good enough to call most of them friends I hope the feeling is mutual.
I am not trying to defend Les as he is probably the last person on here who needs that, but I just feel that this rang-tang has spoiled a thread that I am interested in and is also affecting some of the others can I ask you 102 to please pack it in and have a look for a while to try and get a feel for the people who populate this site. Evan has given you a reasonable warning. 
Look and Learn, even I ( one of the quieter members ) am getting a tad pissed off with your out of order comments and before you say it, I have looked back at your earlier posts and this slanging match was of your own making.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok lets start this thread over again, I am 2nd LT. Garner of the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, I do a number of things, I am in charge of RSM's in turn are usually in charge of Troops, (Groups) I also help out with the Cadet program on Tuesdays, I have 14 years of service under my belt, I posted a picture (finally) in the uniform thread.


----------



## Erich (Nov 17, 2005)

ya know sometimes it's just best to keep your mouth shut and not say anything, especially for some of us that are still associated with the government(s) in some form or another whether past service, still serving or will serve. Personally it is interesting to see where our forum members have spent some of their lives through service, as hard as it may have been and living with the scars but yet on the other hand it truly is none of anyones business. slamming someones service is cutting deep into the soul like a hot knife through better, thus my regard for my first sentance which should be clear......... think before you make comment. Maybe we should just close down this thread and not bring it up ever again...........


E ~


----------



## trackend (Nov 17, 2005)

Much better put than me Erich. 
I wish I had tried harder at school perhaps then I would be more eloquent in my posts.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh track, you're very eloquent!


----------



## trackend (Nov 17, 2005)

Elephant I know I,m fat but really FBJ  and I still like your Matlot's rig
Only one question I see quite a lot of pictures with US Sailors with their hats not squared off is it an allowed rig or just preference.
The reason I ask my old man got put on a charge for failing to have his hat squared away.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 17, 2005)

trackend said:


> Elephant I know I,m fat but really FBJ


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 17, 2005)

..


----------



## evangilder (Nov 17, 2005)

When you post a comment such as you did, you have to expect that several people are going to reply. Let that be a lesson that you best be careful how you word things.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 17, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> Ok just to make this clear, what I said what that I recognize was it means to be a USN SEAL, and I have all the respect in the world for them, except for the ones that are assholes,In which I was insinuating that there is only one but I thought it was obvious that I meant Les and only Les.



I never dissed any service members, just one person (who just happens to be one)in particular, in fact the only person who has insulted anybody for any type of military service is Les, when he said that all the PPCLI and/or Loyal Eddies were just a bunch of fags and pussies, but that is neither here nor their.

and again everybody read my quote because this is the last time I am going to post it.

Anyway WTF!! IS THIS!!!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 17, 2005)

Fine, whatever. In case you didn't notice, there are several people that had not posted pictures so he chose funny ones for those who had not. You were not the only one he did that with, and I don't hear anyone else complaining.


----------



## Erich (Nov 17, 2005)

as i said earlier Hussars it is common sense sometimes to SHUT THE HELL UP ! actually I think your personal pic is pretty funny. From friend Les to you ...........

heck you like to be the pratical joker so lighten up


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 17, 2005)

huh?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 17, 2005)

The cat looks like he's well fed. That sucker's huge.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 17, 2005)

all 30 pounds of him, aright meet me at the uniforms thread I got Military pics of me for everybody.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 17, 2005)

30 pounds?! What the hell's he made of, lead?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 17, 2005)

Actually hes about 23 pounds now, hes an Orange Tabby and they just love to stuff their faces, I swear I do everything to hide food from him.

Hes like a junky wholl do anything for crack, This fat guy on the 
Comedy Network said it perfectly "I Sucked D*ck For Butter tarts" "lol:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 17, 2005)

My mother's tabby is around the same weight, give or take. He's a fat bastard too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2005)

That picture just looks disturging, and not the cat. If I came on this site and saw boys in there underware I know what I would be thinking....

And Hussars by the way, do you want to know why people get pissed off with you? Because in just about every thread you do not post anything serious and just post dumb immature shit.

And seriously people lets try and get this thread back online...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm full of immature shit too, but that's just me. I ain't changing either. 

So, where were we then? We were talking about something military like, were we? Who's next?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey guys could i ask something and if you dont like what im about to ask you dont have to do it because i know that some stuff brings back memories. 

How about you guys share some stories about what happened during your services? I like asking Veterans if they have some good war stories to tell because i like to know what happened through a vet especially my family members.

If you dont want to share, thats ok.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 20, 2005)

There are all kinds of stories scattered throughout these forums. Sometimes, things come up where a story fits in with a theme of discussion. Certain discussions will bring something back that has been in the dark recesses of our memory for a while. To ask a question like that is a bit general, and it may draw a blank stare.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes I pretty much have to wait until something comes up and it sparks a memory. Not that my memories are far off, I am still serving and my war stories were still happening 10 months ago because I was still in Iraq 10 months ago. Anyhow, I have posted some and I am sure that I will post more.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

This one time, at Band Camp.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

LOL


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't get it, les...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Ha!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

American Pie The Movie.. Its a quote from it, an on going joke...


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Now ...here's the problem...I assume you know I was joking and you're playing along with my mockery of 38. But I could be wrong.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

I did not see that stupid smiley face at the bottom of ur post, and I sincerely apologize for any inference that u are in any way shape or form in the same catagory as P-38...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

LOL


Hey Les were did you get that cool Stuka animation there?


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Ah, it's no problem, les. It's the problem with "type talking".


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Adler, Im not sure dude... Ive had it for quite awhile, just never knew u could post a gif in the siggy....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Did not know that either, how do you put an animation like that in the siggy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

The same way u put a pic in... Just the HTML address...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Aha okay, will try that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Nope did not work I copied my animation and it stopped being animated!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Cant help ya brother... Thats all that I did... I'll copy mine....





*
"Well....... You Gonna Pull Those Pistols, or Whistle Dixie ????"
--Outlaw Josey Wales*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh well I dont need an animation anyhow.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 20, 2005)

What was your animation going to be?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

A Blackhawk animation that I have.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Opps i messed up... lemme try again...


"Well....... You Gonna Pull Those Pistols, or Whistle Dixie ????"
--Outlaw Josey Wales[/b] [ img]htt p: //ww w.w w2aircraft.net/foru m/files/0stuk a_344. gif[ /img]

Thats all I did, post the pic up here, copy the addy and paste it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

It does not matter, I have to get the pic agian. When I changed it to a file name .Gif that I can post here on this site it quit its annimation.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

k.


----------

